# Review of Systems - found unremarkable



## Gemini18 (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever come across this statement before, regarding the ROS?

"Checked completely and was found unremarkable. The patient does not have any birthmarks, body itching, shortness of breath or difficulty swallowing".

What do you make of this?


----------



## LLovett (Jul 15, 2009)

Unless there is a form that the doctor signed off on with all the systems reviewed, I would not count the "Checked completely" statment at all. I have never seen a statement quite like that myself.

I would only give credit for skin, respiratory, and GI.

Laura, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 15, 2009)

*Skin, Respiratory, GI*

I agree with Laura ... would only give credit for the systems that are specifically documented (UNLESS, there is a complete questionaire that is signed and dated by the physician)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gemini18 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Laura and Tessa


----------

